# New Phone - Backing up Subway surfers



## mistachy (Mar 21, 2013)

I have a high score in Subway Surfers, I've also played counless hours, so I've wracked up a lot of coins and unlocked a lot of items. I have the galaxy note 2 for tmobile and it broke. It doesnt charge any more and they are sending me a new phone. I want to back up my data so i don't lose all my progress in subway surfers.

I was looking at the hack and how it has you replace the files in the com.kiloo.subwaysurf folder with modified text files to give unlimited coins etc... I tried copying my 3 data files to the ext sdcard so I could put them on my new phone, but when I looked at the files in a text editor, they were out of date and contained 1 month on scores, etc. So i figured they weren't being used in the operation of the game. I deleted the 3 data files in that folder, turned the game on, and sure enough, deleting those files had no affect. I tried replacing them with the hacked files people are using to cheat, and sure enough, nothing happened. So if the 3 files in my com.kiloo.subwaysurf aren't actually being using to store my Subway Surfer data, then where exactly is it being stored so I can back it up?

Please help.


Thanks.


----------



## Pennycake (Mar 21, 2013)

The free version of Titanium Backup can back up an app + data. Did that not work (is the data not being backed up, too ?) ?


----------



## mistachy (Mar 21, 2013)

When I went to market, it said Titanium Backup Pro free or paid, requires root. I am not rooted.


----------



## Pennycake (Mar 21, 2013)

Ah, if you're already getting a replacement it might be worth it to root to be able to get your data off. You might need root to see the correct files, but maybe someone knows a way for this specific game.


----------



## mistachy (Mar 21, 2013)

Pennycake said:


> Ah, if you're already getting a replacement it might be worth it to root to be able to get your data off. You might need root to see the correct files, but maybe someone knows a way for this specific game.

Click to collapse



Rooting will cause me to loose my warranty. my phone has already broken after only having it 2 months. It wouldnt make sense for me to lose my warranty over a video game. I'm sure there has to be a way to back up my data without rooting.


----------



## aarish1 (Mar 22, 2013)

mistachy said:


> I have a high score in Subway Surfers, I've also played counless hours, so I've wracked up a lot of coins and unlocked a lot of items. I have the galaxy note 2 for tmobile and it broke. It doesnt charge any more and they are sending me a new phone. I want to back up my data so i don't lose all my progress in subway surfers.
> 
> I was looking at the hack and how it has you replace the files in the com.kiloo.subwaysurf folder with modified text files to give unlimited coins etc... I tried copying my 3 data files to the ext sdcard so I could put them on my new phone, but when I looked at the files in a text editor, they were out of date and contained 1 month on scores, etc. So i figured they weren't being used in the operation of the game. I deleted the 3 data files in that folder, turned the game on, and sure enough, deleting those files had no affect. I tried replacing them with the hacked files people are using to cheat, and sure enough, nothing happened. So if the 3 files in my com.kiloo.subwaysurf aren't actually being using to store my Subway Surfer data, then where exactly is it being stored so I can back it up?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You can backup your app data with carbon backup app , it also works on non-rooted devices but you will need a pc , here's the download link go to play store for more details.https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.koushikdutta.backup&hl=en


----------



## Zeuscluts (Mar 22, 2013)

mistachy said:


> Rooting will cause me to loose my warranty. my phone has already broken after only having it 2 months. It wouldnt make sense for me to lose my warranty over a video game. I'm sure there has to be a way to back up my data without rooting.

Click to collapse



just a suggestion,
I have tried.
just root it have a backup with titanium backup,
and then unroot it.,
you wont lose your warranty.

Warning,
just have backup,
flashing anything might increased your flash counter which may lose your warranty.


Sent from my HTC Desire X using xda app-developers app


----------



## mistachy (Mar 22, 2013)

aarish1 said:


> You can backup your app data with carbon backup app , it also works on non-rooted devices but you will need a pc , here's the download link go to play store for more details.

Click to collapse



worked really good. i used mybackuppro for all else and carbon for data restore. thanks so much all


----------



## Vodkanakas (Jun 12, 2013)

would an app like app to zip do the same? i have all my data on another phone and upgraded to the sIII and now my old pphone don't have service of course. but it does have app2zip for some weird reason.


----------



## bernyzilla (Jun 20, 2013)

I am having the same problem. I have lots of coins and items in Subway Surfer on my old Samsung Epic 4g. I just got a new Samsung Galaxy S4 on Verizon. Both of my phones are not rooted. I am reading up on it and will probably end up rooting my new S4 and would root my Epic if I needed to. I have a further problem in that the micro USB port on my Epic is broken. I have tried Carbon back up but it doesn't seem to be compatible with my Epic. Even if it was It says it requires a PC which I assume I would involve using the micro USB port which is broken. 

I figure the backup programs copy files from the old phone to the new phone. I have tried to do this several times myself with no luck. I have found 3 folders to copy they all seem to be named com.kiloo.subwaysurf. The first 2 one on the SD card. One is in Android/Data and one is in .VungleCacheDir. The third is on the phone under /mnt/asec. I copied them all and tried to replace those files in those places on the new phone. The first 2 copied fine. The third was wierd because the /mnt/asec folder on my S4 was empty. I tried to place the com.kiloo.subwaysurf file from my old phone in that folder but my file manager wouldn't let me. I tried doing it with Astro, jumble file manager, and a third file manager and none of them let me. That leads me to believe there is some permission issue. I am assuming rooting would allow me to copy this file but I don't know that even if I did this strategy would work. Does anyone know if it would work or not? If so how do I make it work?

Is there a back up app that would allow me to copy this app and the app data over to my new phone using the SD card or bluetooth? Is there a version of Carbon back up that is compatible? Even if there is can I use it without a working micro USB port?

Does Titanium backup require a working micro USB port? If it does I can try and root my Epic without using the micro usb port which I haven't read enough yet to see if it is possible.

My third option is trying to fix the micro usb port on the Epic. I have kept my epic alive this far by using replacement parts from another Epic. I also used that other epic as a battery charger. The last time I took it apart it looked like of the 8 or so pins connecting the micro USB plug to the motherboard of the phone 2 were broken off. I tried to bend them back down and I thought I had fixed it but I guess not. Any advice on fixing the port would be helpful.

---------- Post added at 01:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:09 PM ----------




mistachy said:


> worked really good. i used mybackuppro for all else and carbon for data restore. thanks so much all

Click to collapse



Would mybackuppro work to restore the an app AND that apps data? like the OP (and me) want to do with Subway Surfer? I downloaded the trial version of mybackuppro and it backed up Subway Surfer but it says I need the pro version to restore it on a different device. I don't mind buying the pro version but I would like to know if it would serve my purpose first. I am desperately trying to transfer all of my Subway Surfer winnings onto my new phone. Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks

Carbon back up doesn't seem to be compatible with my old phone (epic 4g) and likely requires a working micro SD port, which my epic lacks.


----------



## bernyzilla (Jun 20, 2013)

mistachy said:


> I have a high score in Subway Surfers.

Click to collapse



If you connect Subway Surfers to a Facebook account it will bring your high score to your new phone. Mine did at least. I made a separate facebook account just for the occasion. I haven't figured out how to bring my coins and items with me yet though. good luck.


----------



## jetguat (Oct 22, 2013)

*Subway Surfers restore on Galaxy Note 3 (VzW)*

Got my new Verizon Galaxy Note 3.  Its not rooted, although I hear a method is now available.  I've tried everything under the sun to try and get a restored copy of Subway surfers to work.  I have a rooted Motorola Driod Bionic.  So Subway surfers is backed up there.  I have a rooted Google Nexus 10 tablet, I can use TBpro to restore SS on the nexus device.  Ive tried just about every highly rated back/restore app that is free from the marketplace.   None of them restore the data.  I've tried going and installing older SS apk files,  and using my saved userpref, onlinestatus, etc etc.  But that doesnt appear to work either.

I've installed hacked apk that gives you everything, and since SS links with FB you can get your Highscore. But whenever a new SS update comes out, you wont get it, because there are no marketplace links.  

Anybody have luck using any application/scheme to save/restore SS user/profile data on a non-rooted android device?


----------



## ckr1986 (Oct 27, 2013)

Helium worked for me .
I first made a backup of data to my external SD card. I then restored the data from the sd card on the same phone to verify that the process was successful ( cuz once or twice the backups appeared to be successful but there were some errors when I attempted to restore).
I then installed helium on the new phone. Using file explorer go to the carbon folder. in that make a folder com.kiloo.subwaysurf. Then send the backup files from carbon folder of ur old phone to ur new phone.
Next, open helium . restore >restore from external/ internal sd card, select subway surfers and you're done!


----------



## jetguat (Oct 28, 2013)

bernyzilla said:


> If you connect Subway Surfers to a Facebook account it will bring your high score to your new phone. Mine did at least. I made a separate facebook account just for the occasion. I haven't figured out how to bring my coins and items with me yet though. good luck.

Click to collapse



Using three different android device, I tried d every backup program that is free.  I already have titanium backup pro o two of the device.  That I'd the only thing that worked to retore the coins, powerups, and achievements.

---------- Post added at 07:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:36 PM ----------




ckr1986 said:


> Helium worked for me .
> I first made a backup of data to my external SD card. I then restored the data from the sd card on the same phone to verify that the process was successful ( cuz once or twice the backups appeared to be successful but there were some errors when I attempted to restore).
> I then installed helium on the new phone. Using file explorer go to the carbon folder. in that make a folder com.kiloo.subwaysurf. Then send the backup files from carbon folder of ur old phone to ur new phone.
> Next, open helium . restore >restore from external/ internal sd card, select subway surfers and you're done!

Click to collapse



Tired this on my nexus 10 tablet.  But helium would not even retire what it backed up.  My nexus is rooted so I tried backing up with and without root allowed for helium.  All restores using helium onto the same device failed.  That was my hope. To get a restore that worked.  Then using  those backednuo files.  Didn't work, but wasn't a surprise since it never worked even on the original device.


----------



## billybag (Nov 16, 2013)

Just chiming in here. I used titanium pro to back up subway surfers and it did absolutely jack. also logging into facebook only brings me my high score back. nothing else.


----------



## jetguat (Nov 17, 2013)

You backed up on what device? You restored onto. Rooted Note 3?


----------



## gharika (Dec 4, 2013)

*Lost my data*



jetguat said:


> Got my new Verizon Galaxy Note 3.  Its not rooted, although I hear a method is now available.  I've tried everything under the sun to try and get a restored copy of Subway surfers to work.  I have a rooted Motorola Driod Bionic.  So Subway surfers is backed up there.  I have a rooted Google Nexus 10 tablet, I can use TBpro to restore SS on the nexus device.  Ive tried just about every highly rated back/restore app that is free from the marketplace.   None of them restore the data.  I've tried going and installing older SS apk files,  and using my saved userpref, onlinestatus, etc etc.  But that doesnt appear to work either.
> 
> I've installed hacked apk that gives you everything, and since SS links with FB you can get your Highscore. But whenever a new SS update comes out, you wont get it, because there are no marketplace links.
> 
> Anybody have luck using any application/scheme to save/restore SS user/profile data on a non-rooted android device?

Click to collapse



Hi jetguat, can you please share the hacked apk. I am unable to download it from the usual links. I lost my data from my previous phone as I assumed that google will save the data for all applications that I have installed. Now I hope to recover more than just my best score.  thanks


----------



## justmpm (Dec 4, 2013)

gharika said:


> Hi jetguat, can you please share the hacked apk. I am unable to download it from the usual links. I lost my data from my previous phone as I assumed that google will save the data for all applications that I have installed. Now I hope to recover more than just my best score.  thanks

Click to collapse



If the hack includes hacks of in app purchases or coins, then it can be posted onto xda.  In fact, it can not even be discussed on xda, as it is considered warez.  

Since there are no details of the hack, the discussion can continue, but please do not post or discuss warez.

Thanks!


----------



## gharika (Dec 5, 2013)

justmpm said:


> If the hack includes hacks of in app purchases or coins, then it can be posted onto xda.  In fact, it can not even be discussed on xda, as it is considered warez.
> 
> Since there are no details of the hack, the discussion can continue, but please do not post or discuss warez.
> 
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



Hi JustMPM,
I am trying to locate the one where the data for the player stats are retained and can be backedd up without root. A fresh install does not clear  them out. No warez are expected.

Thanks


----------



## iamyourobama (Dec 5, 2013)

*get a computer and this job will be done*



mistachy said:


> I have a high score in Subway Surfers, I've also played counless hours, so I've wracked up a lot of coins and unlocked a lot of items. I have the galaxy note 2 for tmobile and it broke. It doesnt charge any more and they are sending me a new phone. I want to back up my data so i don't lose all my progress in subway surfers.
> 
> I was looking at the hack and how it has you replace the files in the com.kiloo.subwaysurf folder with modified text files to give unlimited coins etc... I tried copying my 3 data files to the ext sdcard so I could put them on my new phone, but when I looked at the files in a text editor, they were out of date and contained 1 month on scores, etc. So i figured they weren't being used in the operation of the game. I deleted the 3 data files in that folder, turned the game on, and sure enough, deleting those files had no affect. I tried replacing them with the hacked files people are using to cheat, and sure enough, nothing happened. So if the 3 files in my com.kiloo.subwaysurf aren't actually being using to store my Subway Surfer data, then where exactly is it being stored so I can back it up?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, so you are using an android phone. My solution should work for you then since it has a SD card (you have it and it isn't broken right?).
So the thing you need to do is that you have to get a memory card reader to read your SD card on the computer. The next step would be to download a data backup software to collect your entire data. The tool you can use are plenties, some example would be EaseUS, recuva etc.
But personally I will suggest you go with easeus since they are offering some discount right now and most of their products are free. So here is the link to todo backup download. Just follow the instructions. After the data backup is done you just copy it to your new phone's memory card and then everything should be all set.


----------



## mistachy (Mar 21, 2013)

I have a high score in Subway Surfers, I've also played counless hours, so I've wracked up a lot of coins and unlocked a lot of items. I have the galaxy note 2 for tmobile and it broke. It doesnt charge any more and they are sending me a new phone. I want to back up my data so i don't lose all my progress in subway surfers.

I was looking at the hack and how it has you replace the files in the com.kiloo.subwaysurf folder with modified text files to give unlimited coins etc... I tried copying my 3 data files to the ext sdcard so I could put them on my new phone, but when I looked at the files in a text editor, they were out of date and contained 1 month on scores, etc. So i figured they weren't being used in the operation of the game. I deleted the 3 data files in that folder, turned the game on, and sure enough, deleting those files had no affect. I tried replacing them with the hacked files people are using to cheat, and sure enough, nothing happened. So if the 3 files in my com.kiloo.subwaysurf aren't actually being using to store my Subway Surfer data, then where exactly is it being stored so I can back it up?

Please help.


Thanks.


----------



## jetguat (Dec 5, 2013)

iamyourobama said:


> Well, so you are using an android phone. My solution should work for you then since it has a SD card (you have it and it isn't broken right?).
> So the thing you need to do is that you have to get a memory card reader to read your SD card on the computer. The next step would be to download a data backup software to collect your entire data. The tool you can use are plenties, some example would be EaseUS, recuva etc.
> But personally I will suggest you go with easeus since they are offering some discount right now and most of their products are free. So here is the link to todo backup download. Just follow the instructions. After the data backup is done you just copy it to your new phone's memory card and then everything should be all set.

Click to collapse



This will not work. because following the individual cities updates Subway Surfer started saving user data within the root portion of the phone, and such normal backup stuff will not work.  I spend days trying every backup program known.  Nothing worked.  i have a droid bionic (rooted) which is the original data source. I have a nexus 10 tablet (also rooted).  Lastly I have a non-rooted Galaxy Note 3.  I can get SS to run with my data on the Nexus 10 because TitaniumBkup Pro took care of everything.  but that doesnt work for the note 3 since its not rooted.

saving data off the SD card does nothing.  Furthermore, just move the SD card from one device to another, and skip the backup alltogether.  still that wont work because the necessary data is not stored on the SD card.


----------



## iamyourobama (Dec 6, 2013)

jetguat said:


> This will not work. because following the individual cities updates Subway Surfer started saving user data within the root portion of the phone, and such normal backup stuff will not work.  I spend days trying every backup program known.  Nothing worked.  i have a droid bionic (rooted) which is the original data source. I have a nexus 10 tablet (also rooted).  Lastly I have a non-rooted Galaxy Note 3.  I can get SS to run with my data on the Nexus 10 because TitaniumBkup Pro took care of everything.  but that doesnt work for the note 3 since its not rooted.
> 
> saving data off the SD card does nothing.  Furthermore, just move the SD card from one device to another, and skip the backup alltogether.  still that wont work because the necessary data is not stored on the SD card.

Click to collapse



Ok, I think now I know where the problem is. It is that you have to root your Note 3 if you really want to get your old SS data on it. Because you are only provided with full permission to "modify(read, write,implement)" all your data on the android system when you have rooted your android phone. That is why those backup tools won't work for your Note 3, because the request of "backup everything" from those backup tools is not permitted by your android system. TitaniumBkup also failed to restore your old SS data on your Note 3 right?

So I guess root your phone would be the only choice since I don't know how to hack in the android system and change the permission thing 
But still, there will be consequences if you root it. That is your android system will be vulnerable since it is under a totally unprotected environment. So once if you have installed a bad application or brought in a file with virus, your android system could go collapse easily.

Why you want that data so bad  It is just a GAME, I used to get so many achievements on my old Nokia 6300, and then I had a HTC. I just threw out the Nokia without a blink. What's the big deal with an old game?  You can always start to try new things. They are more interesting, aren't they?


----------



## jetguat (Dec 6, 2013)

iamyourobama said:


> Ok, I think now I know where the problem is. It is that you have to root your Note 3 if you really want to get your old SS data on it. Because you are only provided with full permission to "modify(read, write,implement)" all your data on the android system when you have rooted your android phone. That is why those backup tools won't work for your Note 3, because the request of "backup everything" from those backup tools is not permitted by your android system. TitaniumBkup also failed to restore your old SS data on your Note 3 right?
> 
> So I guess root your phone would be the only choice since I don't know how to hack in the android system and change the permission thing
> But still, there will be consequences if you root it. That is your android system will be vulnerable since it is under a totally unprotected environment. So once if you have installed a bad application or brought in a file with virus, your android system could go collapse easily.
> ...

Click to collapse



True.  I would need to root. 
True.  It's Just a game and i have moved on weeks ago. 

Not sure it's completely true on the unprotected comment . Only if you allow install from unverified sources should there be higher risk.


I might root my N3 but it's not for other ROMs. Mostly to be able to do full and complete backups. 

Thanks for the views.


----------



## mirzayasir4 (Apr 7, 2014)

*Clean Master*

Did nobody utilized Clean master app ? It also has a backup feature under Apps link.


----------



## MC501 (Jun 19, 2015)

*READ Me!*

I'm a relatively non-technical person.  The solution I used was an amalgamation of information I gleaned from various threads on the subject.  It takes several steps, but this worked perfectly.  I felt compelled to leave everyone bread crumbs on all the threads I visited.

1.  Download and install Helium backup software to your phone and PC.
2. Connect your phone to your PC with the USB cable.
3. Launch Helium on your phone.  You'll be prompted to 'activate' Helium on your device using your PC (this seemed confusing at first).  Keep your phone connected to your PC.
4. Launch Helium on you PC.  If you get a message that you're not connected, repeat steps 2-3 and relaunch on your PC.  Eventually you'll get a green check mark saying Helium is activated on your phone.
5. From the Helium screen, I selected Backup All, then deselected all except Subway Surfer.  I chose to backup to Internal Storage.  It’s going to backup onto your existing phone.  I backed up without a password.
6. Now, while connected to your PC, using the phone’s USB connection, use Windows File Explorer or equivalent to explore the phone’s directory structure.  On the “Internal Storage” root, there’s a directory called “Carbon”.  I copied the /Carbon directory to a temporary folder on my PC (there are 3 files in a Subway Surfer sub-directory of the Carbon folder).
7. Went to carrier and upgraded my phone.  (Leap of faith moment)  Traded in my old device with over 850 keys, 12 million coins, 1,500+ hover boards, 130+ Score Boosters, 100+ Super Head Starts, all characters unlocked, all boards bought, a couple outfits, numerous achievements.  I felt a little sick to my stomach as I let go of my old phone. 
8. Download and install Helium and Subway Surfers on the new phone.  Activate Helium on your new phone the same way you did in Step 4 above.
9. *IMPORTANT STEP*: Play a game of Subway Surfer.  This was necessary because before I played, the game didn’t appear as eligible for backup.  After I played, it appeared and could be backed up.  Why backup the new game?  Well, until you’ve created a backup on your new device, Helium will always say, “No Backups to Restore”.
10. On your new phone, backup Subway Surfers (same as Step 5 above).  Yes, you’re backing up the game with none of your stuff.
11. Now, using File Explorer or similar, copy from your PC the files from the /Carbon folder to the /Carbon folder on the new phone.  Overwrite the files on the phone.  What you’re basically doing here is tricking Helium by replacing the backup it thinks it just did, with the one you did on your old phone.
12. Launch Helium on your new phone and choose the ‘Restore and Sync’ tab.  There should only be the one backup file you just created, restore that file.  
Bingo!


----------



## devilrahuls (Aug 14, 2015)

*subway surfers*

thanks


----------



## bentumkoitaba (Oct 14, 2015)

*Works great*



MC501 said:


> I'm a relatively non-technical person.  The solution I used was an amalgamation of information I gleaned from various threads on the subject.  It takes several steps, but this worked perfectly.  I felt compelled to leave everyone bread crumbs on all the threads I visited.
> 
> 1.  Download and install Helium backup software to your phone and PC.
> 2. Connect your phone to your PC with the USB cable.
> ...

Click to collapse



This one actually works. It worked for me.:good:


----------



## Saddi ravi teja (Jan 26, 2016)

Did that reading sd card worked? Plze reply

---------- Post added at 03:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:01 AM ----------

Did u get all ur coins and characters? Plz reply me


----------



## asantand (Jul 12, 2016)

MC501 said:


> I'm a relatively non-technical person.  The solution I used was an amalgamation of information I gleaned from various threads on the subject.  It takes several steps, but this worked perfectly.  I felt compelled to leave everyone bread crumbs on all the threads I visited.
> 
> 1.  Download and install Helium backup software to your phone and PC.
> 2. Connect your phone to your PC with the USB cable.
> ...

Click to collapse



You are a genious!!!!!!!! thanksssss!!!!


----------



## flynarutofly (Jan 11, 2017)

mistachy said:


> worked really good. i used mybackuppro for all else and carbon for data restore. thanks so much all

Click to collapse



I wish to format my complete phone including my sd card but i too have a lot of coins, keys and characters in subway surfers. If i install mybackuppro to backup my complete data of subway surfers, perform format upon my phone and sd card, and then install carbon for data restore, will it still work?

Please help. 

Thanks in advance.


----------

